# My Book World Edition II--access from anywhere?



## alra111 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello,

I am interested in purchasing the Western Digital My Book World Edition II 2TB hard drive.  The website states that you can "Share and access your data anywhere, anytime, even when your local computer is off."  However, I am wondering if you would be able to access that data from a Windows computer if you refformat the hard drive in the Mac OS X file system format.  I know that this file format is more efficient for Mac OS X usage--but will it compromise the usability of the data from non-Mac OS X machines?

Any help would be appreciated!

Alra111


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly how the drive works, but if it's over a network, it doesn't matter what format it is in - you should be able to use any.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 30, 2007)

How to make your Mac OS X recognize, read, and write to NTFS volumes

[HOWTO] Make Windows see HFS+ formatted drives


----------

